# Mast Cell Tumor



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Several months ago Gus, our 6 year old Vizsla, got stung by what we assume was a bee. He's a very dramatic dog but did seem to be more dramatic than usual. We had company that day & he just wanted to go in the house & lay on the bed. I applied ice to the area right away since it was red & swollen. He was fine within an hour or so & has been his normal self since. I did notice a lump where the sting occurred but really didn't think much about it. During his annual vet check, I mentioned it just to be on the safe side. An aspiration test confirmed it was a mast cell tumor. I feel awful for not having it checked sooner. His surgery is scheduled for tomorrow to have it removed. I had never heard of this before and of course went online to find information. In addition to being nervous about the surgery now I'm even more nervous about what this means for his future. So much scary information out there. So many times the past several days, I'll go over him to make sure there are no new lumps or bumps. I am concerned about a couple dark black scabs on one of his legs. He's had them off & on his whole life. I have a list of questions & concerns to take with me tomorrow. Any advice for anything I should discuss with the vet?
He's also had a black place on his eye near his tear duct for years. The vet has just watched it to make sure it's not growing too fast. She asked if we wanted it removed while he was in surgery. I'm so torn about this. I don't want to put him through anything unnecessary. That being said - now I'm scared that it may be cancer too. He's such a happy, lovable dog. I'm just sick over all of this. He's never spent longer at the vet than to get his shots & I've always been with him. Tomorrow is going to be rough on us both!
Any advise or suggestions is so greatly appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The C word is always scary. 
I would go ahead a let them remove the black spot near his eye, while he is already under sedation. I've had one removed, when one of my dogs was having a different surgery. I just felt there was no sense in putting them through a second surgery at a later time.
Prayers they're able to get clean margins. For every cancer story that we hear is devastating. There is stories of dogs living many years.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

That is scary. Sorry you and Gus are going through this. Please let us know how he does.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Gus's surgery went well. He got to come home the same day. They're sending the tumor off to be tested. Hopefully this surgery was the end of the problem. So many stitches. Thankfully it's in a spot that he can't reach so he doesn't have to wear the dreaded collar. I just hate seeing him all stitched up. Thanks everyone for well wishes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Feel better soon Gus.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

Janders said:


> Gus's surgery went well. He got to come home the same day. They're sending the tumor off to be tested. Hopefully this surgery was the end of the problem. So many stitches. Thankfully it's in a spot that he can't reach so he doesn't have to wear the dreaded collar. I just hate seeing him all stitched up. Thanks everyone for well wishes.
> [/QUOTE
> Did you have the eye spot removed? Lucy has that as well, I would be curious to know what the surgeon/vet said. Glad he is doing well!


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Janders said:


> Several months ago Gus, our 6 year old Vizsla, got stung by what we assume was a bee. He's a very dramatic dog but did seem to be more dramatic than usual. We had company that day & he just wanted to go in the house & lay on the bed. I applied ice to the area right away since it was red & swollen. He was fine within an hour or so & has been his normal self since. I did notice a lump where the sting occurred but really didn't think much about it. During his annual vet check, I mentioned it just to be on the safe side. An aspiration test confirmed it was a mast cell tumor. I feel awful for not having it checked sooner. His surgery is scheduled for tomorrow to have it removed. I had never heard of this before and of course went online to find information. In addition to being nervous about the surgery now I'm even more nervous about what this means for his future. So much scary information out there. So many times the past several days, I'll go over him to make sure there are no new lumps or bumps. I am concerned about a couple dark black scabs on one of his legs. He's had them off & on his whole life. I have a list of questions & concerns to take with me tomorrow. Any advice for anything I should discuss with the vet?
> He's also had a black place on his eye near his tear duct for years. The vet has just watched it to make sure it's not growing too fast. She asked if we wanted it removed while he was in surgery. I'm so torn about this. I don't want to put him through anything unnecessary. That being said - now I'm scared that it may be cancer too. He's such a happy, lovable dog. I'm just sick over all of this. He's never spent longer at the vet than to get his shots & I've always been with him. Tomorrow is going to be rough on us both!
> Any advise or suggestions is so greatly appreciated.


The bee sting turned into a tumor?!? That's crazy!


----------



## NEKramers5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Our almost 8 year old has giant mass cell tumors - found out when he was about 6 too. Not fun. Our vet said we could do the genetic testing, etc. He's hanging in there. He's a hyperallergenic dog - allergic to evergreens/pines - which we found odd for a hunting dog. Anyway, our vet removed 3-4 tumors and we've been treating Harper with Benadryl. Each night he gets 2 [he's right at 50 pounds], and now in the mornings he gets 1 25mg pill. He used to get 2, but they made him pretty tired. He's doing ok, but we find new bumps and it's scary. He's eating and not losing any weight or having many GI issues right now. Best of luck to Gus and you.


----------

